# Arrow Rest for Finger shooting



## Jesse Schultz

Okay so I just started shooting again. So I bought off a buddy of mine a 2005 Hoyt XT 2000. He had a lot of extra money put into it. It was set up for a trigger. So I brought it to Reedys Archery to get it setup for me. They only had some real cheap arrow rest so. I bought a $28 dollar arrowrest. I shot for 3 days and bent the stinking thing. So I hope tomorrow my AAE Free Flight Elite Rest will be comming in. I bought it from Lancaster. I was just wondering what all of you shoot for your compounds and could you post pictures ? Does anyone have any info on this AAE Free Flyte ? Thanks


----------



## b0w_bender

I shoot the whisker biscuit and sites, but it obscures your vision if you are shooting instinctive.


----------



## Buffalo freak

I shoot a hamskea versa rest on my NBA eclipse. Works flawlessly everytime. Always wanted to try a Bodoodle timber doodle, it's made for finger shooters.


----------



## zestycj7

I changed over to the Timberdoodle II. I have to say that I get the best arrow finght with this rest over any other rests I have tryed.
I have given my extra rest to friends to try out and ended up have to have them order me a replacement because they would keep them.
If you can get your hands on one to try, give it a few shots.
I will try and post some pics. later
Don.


----------



## Jesse Schultz

Buffalo freek that rest looks rugged. If you pull back nice and smooth does it rise off rest to the left ? What was the price ?


----------



## tguil

NAP Centerest Flipper. Can't be beat. I've been using them for over twenty years. http://www.newarchery.com/products/arrowrest/centerest-flipper-23/


----------



## Jesse Schultz

I checked out the Timberdoodle. The two pieces of metal the V metal the arrows sit on . Are they strong are they rugged ? if I had a little finger pressure on the arrow would it bend ?


----------



## Jesse Schultz

I checked out the Timberdoodle. The two pieces of metal the V metal the arrows sit on . Are they strong are they rugged ? if I had a little finger pressure on the arrow would it bend ?


----------



## Jesse Schultz

tguil said:


> NAP Centerest Flipper. Can't be beat. I've been using them for over twenty years. http://www.newarchery.com/products/arrowrest/centerest-flipper-23/


This rest is the reason I started this post. It shot true once tuned but made of cheap material. I bought it Sep. 7 by the 9 it was bent. Im looking for something rugged and true. I'll pay the money. When I went to newarchery.com to look at this rest I saw a sight. Armorrest but didn't say if it was for fingers or not. Anyone know ?


----------



## 2413gary

Springy is a great rest and very simple and cheap. And a lot of the nonsight NFAA records were shot with a springy

Norris Archery sells them 

Gary


----------



## screemnjay

2413gary said:


> Springy is a great rest and very simple and cheap. And a lot of the nonsight NFAA records were shot with a springy
> 
> Norris Archery sells them
> 
> Gary


Agreed. Most I've seen have the end of the spring bent/curved down (modified). I tweak mine. 30oz spring. Mostly Bullet Proof.


----------



## riverboat

I found some Golden Key Huntmaster rests in a bargain bin a few years ago for cheap and bought all of them. So far, they wear like iron and work awesome for my fingers setup. Good luck in finding what works best for you.


----------



## mitchell

I always wanted to shoot the. Center rest flipper but cannot avoid feather wear on the inside feather no matter how I index it and in spite of getting a pretty clean bare shaft. That said if it is bending easily I would be suspicious of the shaft being to stiff or too weak or something. Mine never bent on me.

The timber doodle is very durable. They have been around a long time and others love them. On Don's suggestion I bought one but have not had a chance to play with it yet. The support system is much like the rest I use now.


----------



## coletrane09

Bodoodle best I've used in the last 25 years

sent by wireless transmission


----------



## Jesse Schultz

I did say I'm shooting 55 lbs on a compound. Or at least I'm shooting a compound.


----------



## mitchell

This is the rest I have been shooting. Very forgiving. Will be trying the bow doodle soon though.


----------



## Jesse Schultz

mitchell said:


> This is the rest I have been shooting. Very forgiving. Will be trying the bow doodle soon though.


How long have you been shooting this ? I was wondering , has a arrow ever slipped between the two on a draw . I was thinking if it did and I shot the arrow might not have a arrow left ?


----------



## Jesse Schultz

All you that like the Boodoodle was it the Timberdoodle 2 or the Pro Lite ?


----------



## mitchell

I shot the NAP flipper for a while, on metal riser recurves and then fingers compounds. As I said, I had some difficulty with inside feather wear. I know many out here do not seem to have that problem, so I really cannot say why. 

Somebody that used to come out here on occasion sent me a PM and suggested I try the launcher arm/blade style rest. He was shooting the Tiger Tuff pictured above, so I found one and began to try it.

If you notice in the diagram below, the outside arm is bent at an angle. That is the end of the blade that supports the shaft from the bottom, is bent ( have to literally take pliars and bend it) to make an angle at about 30 degrees that nestles the shaft and actually not only supports if from below, but pushes slightly inward. Again, I cannot explain why, but I always have to do this to get the bare shaft to fly like I want.


----------



## mitchell

Now back to your question. When I set up a new bow for fingers, I always use this rest, until I get my bareshaft like I want it. Then I consider other rest alternative. I have shot the QAD drop aways with success, although they were a tad noisy for me. And that goes back about 4 years ago so they may be quieter now. However, they are also pretty pricey. I tired the code red, and found it more tempermental. I think they drop quicker than the QAD, but am not certain.

I have now gone back to hunting with the Tiger tuff. By design, it is not the most bullet proof. It probably would not be the best for ground hunting and spot and stalk. But out of a tree, it has been fine. I rarely if ever have it drop through the arms. I do set them fairly close together.

On Don's suggeston (Zesty) I bought the Timber Doodle II. I just got it about 60 days ago, and have been in a busy work cycle so have not tried it yet. By design, it has similar support arms but shorter, and the cradle has springs in it that should sort of absorb recoil. Or at least that is my thinking from looking at it. I have long heard these rests make good fingers rests. When I tried them years ago, I could not get them quiet. I am anxious to try them again. I have a hunting buddy who has killed over 200 deer with a bow, who uses a doodle on his release bow, and has for about 8 or 9 years. He has never had the first problem with it.

The arms on the Tuff rest are definitely longer. The Doodle does look like it might be a better hunting rest if it is quiet. I will say, I am a noise freak.

The good thing about the Tiger Tuff is that it is dead quiet. The bad; it is just not as bomb proof.

Cato


----------



## Jesse Schultz

Thanks , I think I'm going to go with the Timberdoodle 2


----------



## Jesse Schultz

I ordered the Boodoodle Timberdoodle 2 today . I hope to have it by Thursday . Thanks to everyone for your knowledge . I will let you know my results.


----------



## zestycj7

Jesse,
If you have any questions on the Timberdoodle II, just shoot me a PM.
Don.


----------



## Buffalo freak

Jesse Schultz said:


> Buffalo freek that rest looks rugged. If you pull back nice and smooth does it rise off rest to the left ? What was the price ?


Ya it rugged man it's a hamskea! Lol. I shoot it that bow with two fingers under and that's it. If you cant the hell out of it it will rise up onto the right side of the blade, but I don't can't it that far. I love that rest. I'm sure there are other rest that work better for finger shooting and that's ok, but I'm not a finger shooting pro And for my state and skills it works just fine man.


----------



## Old Sarge

Springy...simple, really works, sturdy, adjustable, forgiving, proven over a long period of time. I've run out of discriptive words. Buy one and try it.


----------



## 2413gary

Sarge we are just to old for the kids to listen to and they probably cost $15.00 by now. I know Norris archery sells the spring for $2.00 
Gary


Old Sarge said:


> Springy...simple, really works, sturdy, adjustable, forgiving, proven over a long period of time. I've run out of discriptive words. Buy one and try it.


----------



## Old Sarge

2413gary said:


> Sarge we are just to old for the kids to listen to and they probably cost $15.00 by now. I know Norris archery sells the spring for $2.00
> Gary


Gary that is funny....unfortunately true.


----------



## Jesse Schultz

zestycj7 said:


> Jesse,
> If you have any questions on the Timberdoodle II, just shoot me a PM.
> Don.


Don thank you will do. I hope it will come in tomorrow. I have not been able to shoot for a week and a half. Now to all you old timers. I am 37 and I quess in your eyes. I am just like my 7 year old son and 9 year old daughter are in mine lol. We children are know it alls . Thanks to everyone for the knowledge you posses


----------



## 97guns

i bought a springy to try out, was only $8, im just running a plastic stick on right now


----------



## Jesse Schultz

zestycj7 said:


> Jesse,
> If you have any questions on the Timberdoodle II, just shoot me a PM.
> Don.


I just wanted to say thanks to zesty. Your wisdom was priceless. Once I made the modifications to the Timberdoodle ll . Great rest ill call you later in the week. I just picked up my daughters Bear Apprentice ll


----------



## mitchell

Don't keep us in suspense. What modifications?


----------



## zestycj7

mitchell said:


> Don't keep us in suspense. What modifications?


Depending on the arrow dia. and the blades they send, you might have to make them thinner in the width for fletching clearance.
When I talked to the owner in Yankton and told him they have to be modified to be legal for fingers for NFAA he replaced the fingers with stiffer ones that lift the arrow shaft up higher to make the 1/4" above the shaft rule.
If you go to Bodoodles web site, they sell differant types and stiffness of fins.
It's just like most things, you have to tune them for your shooting style.
But once you get the rest dialed in, it's awesome.
Don.


----------



## Madlaz

Don whats the difference from a bowdoodle one and the doodle two .


----------



## Madlaz

Sorry Don ment timberdoodle one and the Timberdoodle two


----------



## zestycj7

Madlaz said:


> Sorry Don ment timberdoodle one and the Timberdoodle two


Laz,
The Timberdoodle can only be adjusted left and right, the Timberdoodle II can be adjusted up, down, left and right.
It is also shapped dirfferent than the first Timberdoodle.
If you go here...http://www.specialtyarch.com/faqs/bodoodle-frequently-asked-questions/
You can check them out.
Don.


----------



## Pierre Couture

Jesse Schultz said:


> This rest is the reason I started this post. It shot true once tuned but made of cheap material. I bought it Sep. 7 by the 9 it was bent. Im looking for something rugged and true. I'll pay the money. When I went to newarchery.com to look at this rest I saw a sight. Armorrest but didn't say if it was for fingers or not. Anyone know ?


I've used and abused mine for over 20 years of bowhunting now and I would recommend it in a heartbeat. I wonder what caused yours to bend like you describe?


----------



## Pierre Couture

Was it the head that bent, or the body? If the body got bent, I would probably advise against the Timberdoodle II. Rugged enough for me I'm sure, but I doubt it could withstand the kind of pressure that the arrow seems to be receiving.


----------



## Jesse Schultz

Pierre Couture said:


> Was it the head that bent, or the body? If the body got bent, I would probably advise against the Timberdoodle II. Rugged enough for me I'm sure, but I doubt it could withstand the kind of pressure that the arrow seems to be receiving.


The rest that bent was not the Timberdoodle ll.It was the Centerest fliper. I own the timberdoodle ll now. My feathers kept ripping off . I talked a few time to Zesty. He told me to grind the fingers down. I was sent the hunter fingers. I just ordered the thiner target ones but I was going crazy . I had just recieved a new site from Tactical Arms. It has glass with a green center line and 3 red dots like a laser scope. I could not use it. So I used my grinder. I have not lost a vane since. That Timberdoodle what a rest. Thanks again Don


----------



## Pierre Couture

Jesse Schultz said:


> The rest that bent was not the Timberdoodle ll.It was the Centerest fliper. I own the timberdoodle ll now. My feathers kept ripping off . I talked a few time to Zesty. He told me to grind the fingers down. I was sent the hunter fingers. I just ordered the thiner target ones but I was going crazy . I had just recieved a new site from Tactical Arms. It has glass with a green center line and 3 red dots like a laser scope. I could not use it. So I used my grinder. I have not lost a vane since. That Timberdoodle what a rest. Thanks again Don


I know that your rest was the Centerest. My question still remains: was it the head or that body that bent? I'm trying to understand why it bent. Glad that you are satisfied with your Timberdoodle II.


----------



## Jesse Schultz

Pierre Couture said:


> I know that your rest was the Centerest. My question still remains: was it the head or that body that bent? I'm trying to understand why it bent. Glad that you are satisfied with your Timberdoodle II.


You are obviously smarter than me. I don't know what the head or body is ? Do you know that thin bar that the arrow sits on ? That bent down. So imagine this. I bought my bow. It was set up for a release. I go to Reedys my local archery shop.I buy the flipper on Saturday. By Monday I have it tuned. I mean I am shooting good tight groups. I pull back my bow the arrow rolls off the rest . I put my finder on the arrow. To put it back on the rest and the arm bends a 1/4 inch down. I was a bit upset. So then I start doing some research. I'm not sure how long it took say a week and a half. Then I choose the Boodoodle Timberdoodle ll. Which so far is a good rest. Im very happy with the choice. Now it took 4 days to get it. I went 2 weeks and could not shoot. So basically that is my story . 2 weeks and I cant shoot. I like to shoot every day. A couple hours a day. Anyways


----------



## Pierre Couture

Not smarter than you Jesse, just trying to figure out what bent down, and I should have understood from the start that it was the arm. Sorry. When I draw my bow, the arrow sometimes falls off the rest too, and I guess we're not the only ones suffering from pinching on the nock end when we draw. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kansashogwild

I know the op has made his decision and bought the TimberDoodle. For those of you that like a flipper style rest, don't overlook the Terry T-3 flipper with plunger. I had a Reflex Caribou 2 with the T-3 and a plunger. I liked the heavy wire on the T-3, I'd still be using it if it hadn't been stolen. I use the NAP Centerest now simply because that's what the archery range stocks and it's simple. I carry extra tips in the field and at the range in case the wire fails. I've replaced it 3 or 4 times. I shoot a 550 grain arrow over 500 times a week and when carrying my bow through the woods I've had the arrow hit branches while on the rest. I suspect it's a combination of these two things that's led to the wear/breakage of the wire. I'm looking at that Bodoodle though, it looks tempting.


----------



## Astroguy

This is what I had the best results with. An Edgars Magnetic under wire with a Tone button.


----------



## Astroguy

I forgot to mention the Edgars with a Tone button cost about $100 for the combo 20 years ago.


Astroguy said:


> View attachment 1785115
> This is what I had the best results with. An Edgars Magnetic under wire with a Tone button.


----------



## catkinson

Nap flipper centerest .....good enough for tim wells and chuck adams good enough for me !


----------



## 97guns

im a newbie that doesn't know wth he's doing, here's my springy v-coil rest that has been working
great for me through a couple range sessions. don't know if its installed right or if its even for recurve,
it came with a threaded bushing that im assuming is used for a wood riser. works great and only $8, no torn
vanes and my arrows seem to fly straight.


----------



## bopo2

b0w_bender said:


> I shoot the whisker biscuit and sites, but it obscures your vision if you are shooting instinctive.


How does it obscure your vision if your shooting instinctively?


----------



## zestycj7

bopo2 said:


> How does it obscure your vision if your shooting instinctively?


The biscuit blocks the tip of your arrow so you can not see it.
Don.


----------



## DozRdeer2

I have always backed my "star" type launcher with a plunger making it more adjustable in tuning/improved arrow flight.


----------



## boilybob

Tried quite a few over the years and most end up having a failure usually at the worst moment. Went back to the old springy rest as a few others have mentioned and sweet as


----------



## Dave K

I have been using the NAP flipper center rest with the plunger for 20 years. I wish they still made them as quit making them several years back. But I have never had a problem with them. I am sure glad I have 4 of them.


----------



## bopo2

zestycj7 said:


> The biscuit blocks the tip of your arrow so you can not see it.
> Don.


If one is actually shooting instinctively the tip of the arrow is of no concern.otherwise you would be gap shooting.and arrow length wouldn't matter to much either


----------



## Jesse Schultz

Well I have to say boys that the Timberdoodle ll is a awesome rest


----------



## mtsooner

I haven't seen anyone mention this rest, and it's more complicated for sure, but I had a TT Smackdown Pro on my Hoyt I just recently sold. I kept the rest, if that tells you anything! I love it. It looks like the containment bar would get in the way, but I've never had it get in the way personally, but it could be the way I shoot too.

You might look at it.


----------



## brwndg

I have been bowhunting since 1989 and in that time have had three bows:
High Country Sniper XL (44" a2a)
High Country Safari (41" a2a)
Current bow is a 2007 Bowtech Commander (37.25" a2a)

I tried a release my first year and went back to fingers. I have shot one over / two under but I drop the bottom finger after anchoring so I really shoot one over / one under
Never had an issue w pinch and can hit a beer can 9/10 times at 20 yds; getting inside a 8" pie plate at 30 yds is no problem.

Used a NAP Flipper rest for years on all three bows, but now shoot a Whisker Biscuit and cannot imagine hunting w/o one.

Simple set up & the biggest advantage is the arrow will not come off the rest.....period


----------



## bowproPat

Old Sarge said:


> Springy...simple, really works, sturdy, adjustable, forgiving, proven over a long period of time. I've run out of discriptive words. Buy one and try it.


Thanks old Sarge IMHO the Springy is still the best for either Finger Shooting or Release shooting. Just look at the records Terry Ragsdale shot with Springy's ---the first perfect 560 round at the NFAA Nationals.

The adjustable Springy Arrow rest is available at www.patnorrisarchery.com There is a picture of the Miro-Adjustable one and the Standard Springy. Click on the picture and it takes you to the order page.


----------



## whynotv2

zestycj7 said:


> Depending on the arrow dia. and the blades they send, you might have to make them thinner in the width for fletching clearance.
> When I talked to the owner in Yankton and told him they *have to be modified to be legal for fingers for NFAA *he replaced the fingers with stiffer ones that lift the arrow shaft up higher to make the 1/4" above the shaft rule.


I thought that NFAA compound finger shooters (Freestyle Limited) could shoot any type of rest. I was under the assumption that the difference between Freestyle and Freestyle Limited was release vs fingers. Am I wrong?

Thanks


----------



## wa-prez

whynotv2 said:


> I thought that NFAA compound finger shooters (Freestyle Limited) could shoot any type of rest. I was under the assumption that the difference between Freestyle and Freestyle Limited was release vs fingers. Am I wrong?
> 
> Thanks


Only reason for a concern about part of the rest being more than 1/4 inch above the arrow would be if shooting BAREBOW or BOWHUNTER (no sights). Freestyle Limited, wouldn't be a concern.


----------



## whynotv2

wa-prez said:


> Only reason for a concern about part of the rest being more than 1/4 inch above the arrow would be if shooting BAREBOW or BOWHUNTER (no sights). Freestyle Limited, wouldn't be a concern.


I get it. Thanks


----------



## grantmac

bopo2 said:


> If one is actually shooting instinctively the tip of the arrow is of no concern.otherwise you would be gap shooting.and arrow length wouldn't matter to much either


WB isn't legal (or smart) for BB or BH, it's legal (just not smart) for the other classes.

If you think arrow length doesn't matter for non-sight shooting (especially gap) then I wish you the best of luck 

-Grant


----------



## zestycj7

bopo2 said:


> If one is actually shooting instinctively the tip of the arrow is of no concern.otherwise you would be gap shooting.and arrow length wouldn't matter to much either


Go ahead and try a WB with it blocking the arrow tip, then tell me if you can hit the spot on the target.
Don.


----------



## FS560

Just aim with the top of the WB housing. WB not legal for BB, BH, TRAD, LB, however.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Got the timberdoodle II a few days ago and waited until after our Sunday club shoot to install. With the Whisker, on Sunday, I shot my best Hunter/Field round yet, and wasn't sure I wanted to change, but what the heck. Took measurements from Whisker and installed Timberdoodle. Adjusted spring tension, and bent tangs to accept arrow. With it close, proceeded to paper tune in garage. After a few adjustments everything was spot on. The only problem that showed up was the arrow lifting off the rest when drawing, but it only happen a couple of times. Today went to range and noted my 40,50,60 pins weren't working, and I was hitting left. After moving pins and sight, I was in the ball park--not sure I could better my Whisker score yet, but we'll see. One thing I notice was a cleaner arrow flight. Smile.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

After a week with the Timberdoodle and a few hundred arrows, something was still amiss. One of our club members is a coach and shoots fingers, so he gave me a couple of hints to try. My paper tune was screwed--just me, I'm sure. But, where I could put an arrow, at twenty yards, where I wanted on a target with Whisker, I struggled with the new rest. Anyway use some foot powder on vanes and notice a rub on the upper speed tang. Adjusted the tang, rotated the vanes a touch, and voila!! All came into place. Wow, just a minor adjustment and back on track. I'm still pulling the arrow off the rest at draw, but only a few times in a 100 arrows, so I'm not worrying about it. After three months shooting and really getting involved, both my wife and I have totally loved our new challenge and can't wait to shoot 3D tournaments next year.


----------



## Doty Bumb

Cant get a WB to work for me(always shot way to the right no matter what changes I made). Went back to NAP center rest and life is good.


One like new WB for sale.................


----------



## T2SHOOTER

That's too bad, yet just the opposite for me today. Got tired of trying to get consistency with the doodle, and took it off for the WB. Didn't have to do much because I had just taken it off last week. Anyway shooting nice holes in paper and drilling the spots. Will check it out at range tomorrow. You can't make your shot go right ever? I'm not sure what's happening without knowing what you've tried.


----------



## redrum slaref

bowproPat said:


> Thanks old Sarge IMHO the Springy is still the best for either Finger Shooting or Release shooting. Just look at the records Terry Ragsdale shot with Springy's ---the first perfect 560 round at the NFAA Nationals.
> 
> The adjustable Springy Arrow rest is available at www.patnorrisarchery.com There is a picture of the Miro-Adjustable one and the Standard Springy. Click on the picture and it takes you to the order page.


 G'day Pat, would you have an alternative email address to the one that's showing on their website ?I've tried that one and had problems with the message bouncing back .

Sorry about hijacking the thread .


----------



## 2413gary

Google Pat Norrris Archery but he is on vacation until the end of the month


redrum slaref said:


> G'day Pat, would you have an alternative email address to the one that's showing on their website ?I've tried that one and had problems with the message bouncing back .
> 
> Sorry about hijacking the thread .


----------



## redrum slaref

2413gary said:


> Google Pat Norrris Archery but he is on vacation until the end of the month


 thanks for that


----------



## SactoBowman

Has anyone used a drop away rest like the Limbdriver?

Bill


----------



## EnglishKev

SactoBowman said:


> Has anyone used a drop away rest like the Limbdriver?
> 
> Bill


When I decided to use my Reflex Extreme for fingers, for a while I shot it with the DMI Xpert dropaway rest already fitted (until I got a Bodoodle).
I was a little concerned that the minimal sideways restraint on the arrow would be detrimental, but it shot very well.

Kev


----------



## SactoBowman

Kev,

What is your thought process on going to the Bodoodle?

Bill


----------



## EnglishKev

SactoBowman said:


> Kev,
> 
> What is your thought process on going to the Bodoodle?
> 
> Bill


Well, I looked at it this way, I had a Bodoodle rest 14 years ago and it shot well.
When I decided to set up a bow for fingers, (I mostly shoot release) it seemed the right way to go.
The inner spring allows for the sideways flex of the arrow with the string rolling off the fingers and the bottom spring lets the arrow run all the way to the end for maximum guidance.
A friend of mine uses the springy things and really likes them and offered me a loan of one of those to try before I bought the BD.
Although I would have saved money with a springy over the BD, I see a lot of the recurve shooters in my club who use them constantly twiddling with them.
I turned down the loan offer 'cos I felt a lot more confidence with the idea of using the BD.
So far, absolutely no problems with it, just take it out and shoot it.

Kev


----------



## b-a-maniak

Dave K said:


> I have been using the NAP flipper center rest with the plunger for 20 years. I wish they still made them as quit making them several years back. But I have never had a problem with them. I am sure glad I have 4 of them.


Amen to that! Had all my bows stolen and just got a protec to get started back in it. I start looking for the flipper/plunger rest and all you can get is replacement heads? ***? Where's the rest of it? Yeah, I can build my own version, and will, but the NAP boycott is on! I don't care what other cute stuff they make.

By the way if anyone has any in their junk box, or " I tried this but it never worked for me box", I"ll buy them.


----------



## pdj

Timber Doodle II on my Oneida Tomkat-with some moleskin totally silent!


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Changeover day--smile. Can't leave the bow alone for one minute--well, a week anyway. Re-installed the Timberdoodle II, cranked up the poundage after checking/measuring--almost 60#, re-did the flex guard to bring it closer to the arrow, shot a few arrows and needed to redo the peep and sight because the main change was going to "Three under". After about an hour in and out of press, serving, twisting and dropping the sight, the Supra paper tuned much better than with the WB. My wife said, " Wouldn't you like to take up cooking so that you can leave your bow alone." And, "Don't touch my bow." Smile. We'll go out to range once the baking sun goes down to sight everything in.


----------

